# Just a couple days ago



## mvm (Mar 13, 2006)

Im pissed cause some people think like this idiot reporter does. But street racing has been around for generations. Before that there were Moonshiners. Somebody should give them a clue. I myself was a street racer but now Im a happy family man with Track intentions only. These kids have more knowledge then the Lawrence Police force may think. They may build their cars for function rather then looks, not all.

And yes, going far over 100+ MPH on 213 or the Lowell connector is possible.

News 
*'The Fast and the Furious': Street racers busted burning rubber *
By Jason G. Howe 
Staff Writer Eagle Tribune

*LAWRENCE* - It could have been a scene straight out of the 2001 blockbuster "The Fast and the Furious."

Illegally-modified import cars race along back roads, only to be discovered and chased down by a crack team of police.

Only this was a public road, not a closed Hollywood set, and the nine men caught Wednesday night were not professional stunt drivers.

Police arrested the men, ages 18 to 21, and towed their cars - six Honda Civics and three Acura Integras - from a Glenn Street industrial park about 10:30 p.m.

"It was not a good night for these wannabe race car drivers," police Chief John J. Romero said. "Kids see the movies like 'Fast and Furious,' and they want to imitate that lifestyle, but this is not like the movies. People get killed doing this."

People like pregnant, 31-year-old Deborah Hornberger of Leominster, who died during a street-racing accident on the Lowell Connector in November, police say.

Carlos Rodriguez, 18, of Lowell was traveling more than 90 mph during an illegal street race when his Acura Integra hit the guardrail, went airborne, flew into oncoming traffic and slammed through Hornberger's windshield, killing her.

But even with such risks, the "tuner" racing culture - named for the aftermarket modifications racers use to tune otherwise-normal cars - bears an allure irresistible to many city youths, who like those in gangs, gain local notoriety and acceptance through their illicit successes, police say.

"It's mostly just for bragging rights, although I would imagine there is some money put up," Romero said. "A lot of them just think it's glamorous."

Locked inside the impound yard at Tower Hill Towing, their cars are anything but glamorous.

Windows on many show spidering cracks. Modified body panels and bumpers rest askew over dinged black, white and red paint jobs.

These are not the Toyota Supra Twin Turbo or Honda S2000 seen in the movies, said Detective Carl Farrington, who helped head off the speeding drivers as they tried to escape.

"I'm willing to bet these kids are more dangerous than in the movies," Farrington said. "Their cars are poorly built, poorly maintained. They could come apart at any time."

Information collected by Farrington's partner, Detective Jaime Brito, helped prepare Farrington, officer Jonathan D. Armano and 12 other officers for a dispatch to Glenn Street on at least five reports of drag-racing Wednesday night.

Armano was headed toward the intersection of Glen and Beacon streets when a line of 15 race-tuned cars sped past him - each car's nose just feet from the car in front of it.

He immediately turned on his blue lights and ordered everyone in the line of cars to pull over.

Instead, they wheeled around midstreet and fled.

Cutting between lanes and swerving around one another, about 15 drivers headed directly for Farrington, who had just pulled his cruiser across both lanes of traffic to block the road.

"When they came around the corner toward me, they looked like a rat race," Farrington said. "They were swerving around driving three-across down the road."

Even race cars like the shoddy ones seized Wednesday can go fast, he said.

"In town, they reach maybe 80 mph going down Glenn Street," he said. "Down on 213 or on the (Lowell) Connector, I'm willing to say they reach 100 miles per hour, easy."

The industrial park near Glenn Street is made for truck and high-volume car travel, which means smooth, wide roads, Farrington said.

But with nowhere to run, the first three vehicles slowed, then stopped just feet from Farrington.

Other cars farther back in the line again spun 180 degrees and sped off to find other escape routes, although only six of the fifteen managed to escape by driving over lawns and curbs, police said.

Of the nine towed, just two were legally registered and could be released that night.

Each of the nine drivers arrested Wednesday now faces a $500 fine and is charged with racing a motor vehicle, refusing to stop for a police officer and marked lane violations. Further charges for the stolen items are pending, police said.


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

What are you trying to say? Racing unregistered cars should be allowed?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Come on, Wolfie...you're killing my job!


----------



## mvm (Mar 13, 2006)

Totaly agree, it isnt right... not at all. My job is to covert them to track and keeping it legal.


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

So you go watch them race in the street and those who don't kill themselves or someone else you try to convert to track??????......thank god we have someone like you out there helping these "knowledgeible" kids


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Gang rape compared to street racing. WOW! That's one hell of an analogy. :shock:

Some of you _SCARE_ me.


----------



## mvm (Mar 13, 2006)

tomcats said:


> So you go watch them race in the street and those who don't kill themselves or someone else you try to convert to track??????......thank god we have someone like you out there helping these "knowledgeible" kids


Sorry but I dont not condone street racing anymore, I just think Stopping the Racing is being approached the wrong way by local communities. Making it TABOO is only gonna make them wanna do it more. Remember they are kids and I cannot help them if they do not wish to be helped.

I Believe its San Deigo that has a program to help turn kids to track racing rather then Street. Along with their speeding tickets and such, they are given a mandatry ticket to go to the local Dragstrip and take their agression out by racing local cops in oppossing lanes.

They have had huge success with this program and the turnout is amazing. Its a drug free enviorment and the kids get to see officers as *mentors and real people*. It will give officers a way to commuicate with the misled youth of today, rather then stomp them when they see them.

Obviously I cannot stop anyone from doing their jobs, but Im telling you that this year we will have many more cases of illegal street racing then ever. The New scene is HUGE. Maybe we should try to tap ourselfs in.


----------



## mvm (Mar 13, 2006)

Thats very true, but most of these kids get an amazing Lawyer which in the long run will only hurt our judicial systems. Most of these kids will spend an hour after being booked and then call their buddies who have bail for them. I know of these kids personaly, they went out racing again that weekend when some of them got their cars back. Stupid very stupid. But going to court knowing that your gonna get off isn't much of a deterent.

Id like to start a program, thats all. Id like to see where it will bring us, if we can get personal with these kids it might be a better deterent. They might start to see you as roll models again... and maybe respect you as an athuority figure.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I like the idea of seizure of the vehicle.


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

Isn't it their parents job to teach them to be respectful???.....Oh that's right along with all the other stuff we have on our plates we have to play nurse maid to a bunch of nimrods who think it's ok to fly around the streets that my wife and kids use. They should lose their right to operate and go back on their tricycles.


----------



## mvm (Mar 13, 2006)

Losing the right to operate never seemed to have stopped me before, sorry to say. Some of those kids busted didnt have their liscence either. 

I know you guys have plenty on your plate already, its tough doing what you do day after day. Unfortunately the inner city kids like myself had nothing but each other. Nobody's fault, our parents tried their hardest to just put food on the tables.. much respect for them for trying. 

You guys probably have the hardest job that I can see from my point of view.


----------



## mvm (Mar 13, 2006)

Damn, good point.

Im glad I can ask you guys straight out to get an honest reply. It definately helps define my point of view a lot more then before.


----------



## mvm (Mar 13, 2006)

Finaly found the site that I was talking about... 


Check this out.
http://www.racelegal.com/site/code4.htm


----------



## mvm (Mar 13, 2006)

mvm said:


> Finaly found the site that I was talking about...
> 
> Check this out.
> http://www.racelegal.com/site/code4.htm


I could definately do most of the dirty work to get a program like this started, if you guys think its a good idea. My Import web forum which is New England based has 150 members in just the 3 months its been up. Plus I myself know of 900+ more.

Let me know if you could possibly see this happening and the pros' and cons


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Street Racing Leads Florida Police To Form Car Club

*Story by wesh.com*

Afternoon rush hour is tough enough for many drivers, but when young people trying to prove whose car is quickest are thrown into the mix, it may be a recipe for big-time trouble.

Recently, Maria De La Cruz, 55, was hit by a car while she was on a sidewalk. Two men in their 20s who were allegedly street racing are accused of hitting her.

Oviedo police said they are hoping to reach out to young drivers with a new car club that discourages street racing and encourages safe driving, WESH 2 News reported.

Police said they sponsored a car show in January and they hope to have regular meetings for everyone who's interested in cars, while sharing safety tips as well.

"We just want to reach out and get people to drive more safely," said Cmdr. Marc Beaulieau, of the Oviedo Police Department. "If somebody is going to race, they should be doing it at a racetrack. That's where it's safe because they've got all the equipment set up to deal with any problems that occur. No racing should ever go on in our streets and roadways."

The Oviedo Police Department has a new office at the Oviedo Marketplace mall where they place meeting notices for upcoming events.

The car club is open to drivers between 16 and 22 years old.

Copyright 2006 by WESH.COM. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

I think a local track would make some changes in it! maybe an everynight with admission i know this would work!


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

_*mvm *"I Believe its San Deigo that has a program to help turn kids to track racing rather then Street." _

Here we have what is commonly known as *LIABILITY.* And just where, praytell, in the Lawrence area are you going to find someone to donate 10 acres for this endeavor? Who will pay the insurance*.* The whole concept annoys the crap out of me. You must be about 18 to write something like this without considering all the "boring" responsiblities that come with it. Go play Nintendo or whatever.

* mvm *_"It will give officers a way to commuicate with the misled youth of today, rather then stomp them when they see them. "_

*"*_commuicate with the misled youth of today"????? _*Jesus H Christ*, Don't you think we have families of our own to raise? It really ticks me off when citizens come off with how it is law enforcement's responsibility to ensure little Johnny is entertained.

:argue:


----------



## mvm (Mar 13, 2006)

Go play Nintendo or whatever? 

_"rather then stomp them when they see them." *Yeah Im sorry if there is a few officers that give the rest a bad name. All my experiences, were totaly uncalled for and misunderstood. Lets have someone mace and kick you just to find out they had the wrong person. Its happend before. The majority do their job the right way and I thank them for it.*_

"Don't you think we have families of our own to raise? It really ticks me off when citizens come off with how it is law enforcement's responsibility to ensure little Johnny is entertained." Im not saying its a full Police effort, and I never asked you to entertain anyone. Read back when I wrote that* I* would like to start a program. The funding would be raised accordingly and brought to city boards and asked for funding the proper way. You can still raise your family. When a local venue holds an event they pay the respected services right? Anyway, Im trying to offer a solution, thats all. My whole purpose of showing you this is to ask what you feel about it. Not to get you to sign up. If that was the case Id tell you to go home and play Nintendo with your kids. They need their Father more.


----------



## mvm (Mar 13, 2006)

Read this:

*RaceLegal.com*
6310 Alvarado Ct.
Suite 220
San Diego, CA 92120 

Voice: *619.265.8159*
Fax: *619.265.8117*​Illegal street racing activity continues to advance in popularity, especially among young adults. Nationally, illegal street racing is claiming hundreds of lives and injuring thousands annually. As recently as 2002 San Diego County was no exception to this highly dangerous youth oriented risk-taking behavior. Illegal street races are notorious for being poorly controlled and randomly organized. They also operate with a minimum of rules and safety measures. New communicative technology such as websites, cell phones and underground publications as well as a new generation with more free time, financial resources and a passion for speed has significantly heightened the risk for both participants and bystanders.

During 2002 San Diego suffered the devastation of 16 fatalities and 31 serious injuries as a direct result of illegal street racing activity. When these 2002 data were converted to a combined mortality/morbidity incidence rate, we were faced with the fact that for every 1,000 young people who choose to illegal street race in our community, 49 were either killed or seriously injured. A rate of that magnitude was properly defined as epidemic in nature.

The RaceLegal.com program was formed in 1998 by Dr. Stephen J. Bender, Professor of Epidemiology/Biostatistics in San Diego State University's Graduate School of Public Health. Via a grant from the California Office of Traffic Safety, a comprehensive grass root community based coalition entitled "Closing the Loop" was initiated. This coalition involved city/county government, law enforcement (Drag Net), Bureau of Automotive Repair (BAR), Superior Court, City Attorney, District Attorney, county probation as well as the safer and sanctioned RaceLegal.com track alternative to illegal street racing.

The results are impressive. Year 2003 data show a 99% reduction in organized illegal street racing activity in San Diego and a 79% improvement in illegal street racing involved crash mortality/morbidity. Year 2004 produced a 55% improvement in illegal street raicing crash involved death and injury. Year 2005 has produced a remarkable 94 % improvement in illegal street racing related mortality/morbidity when compared to the baseline year of 2002. Turnaround of this magnitude in the appropriate direction is impressive and a direct result of a community joining shoulder-to-shoulder and simply saying "enough is enough." The "Closing the Loop" approach to intervention quickly made San Diego a poor choice for illegal street racing activity.

As with all high-risk behaviors, there are multiple reasons why youth are attracted to illegal street racing. Young offenders are often quoted about the excitement that surrounds these loosely organized street racing events; the thrill of competition, high stakes wagering, "something to do" on any given night, their lack of awareness of any community-based legally organized track racing alternative, the low risk of being apprehended, an "it won't happen to me" attitude, and an automobile based "social culture" of young adults. The fact that there are multiple causes underlying the escalation of illegal street racing in our community calls for a comprehensive multiple intervention strategy which is designed to directly address illegal street racing in an across the board fashion.


----------



## mvm (Mar 13, 2006)

As they were from my point of view, Policemen where always a great role model, protector, and advisor. It wasnt until my later teenage years that most of that was washed away. 

I brought this to your attention with means of bringing the community together. Wouldnt you think that this will also help in preventing other crimes, drug traffic, and violence? If you dont think your a decent role model then this topic does not apply to yourself. This topic goes to the cop that became a cop cause he wanted to help his community and make them feel safe again.

You cant tell me there isnt a huge relationship between the Racing Scene, Insurance Fraud and the Automotive Theft can you? This is why Lawrence and Lowell have been going nuts trying to create a task force to handle this. Yes or No?


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

*mvm* _"You cant tell me there isnt a huge relationship between the Racing Scene, Insurance Fraud and the Automotive Theft can you? This is why Lawrence and Lowell have been going nuts trying to create a task force to handle this. Yes or No?"_

Look, *cars are not toys*. Period. Anyone who _just can't resist_ racing is too immature to be in posession of a license to operate on a public way, where I may be driving, my kids may be walking, and someone's Grandma may be trying to cross. You still have not addressed my question as to WHO, exactly, will pay for the property, taxes, liability insurance, and maintenance for this endeavor. It is just not practical. I would vehemently oppose having my property taxes raised for this type of thing, I imagine the folks up your way would not be keen on the idea, either.

And NO, I do not believe Lawrence and Lowell have been "going nuts trying to create a task force to handle this" if you mean racing. Insurance fraud, well,maybe a little effort to assuage the public. But if anyone really gave a crap about auto theft or racing, don't you think the insurance companies should be the ones to help stop it? The auto makers really can't come up with better theft deterent than door locks? The people who are really in a posistion to stop these problems don't, and why? Who knows, maybe it is just a personal responsibility issue.

What IS my responsibility is keeping the roadways safe for law abiding citizens. If that means ruining the "fun" of a select few, than cest le vie.

:doze:


----------



## mvm (Mar 13, 2006)

I myself have 3 kids and married. I could not see their lifes ended in such tragedy. 

Its been some time since Ive seen Mass Finest on 93 like I did tonight in full force. Congrats to that.

Im here to offer an alternative to illegal street racing. Although I do admit to encouraging it in my past, Im not proud of who I was.

As for funding... Ive been in contact with racelegal.com and are currently we are looking for sponsers and seeking Federal grants to encourage the growth of this program. I myself work on this for free and intend on doing so that way my influence will encourage others as well. I have very high expectations for myself and set standards very high.

This program is not for everyone. Young adults who choose to abuse the privalge of their liscences shouldnt be rewarded. Our true intent is to offer an alternative, period. If you (being a youth) had the option to race local cops in a safe and educated enviornment, would you? Or would you rather risk your life with no gaurentee of survival or safety of others with penalties of losing your livelyhood.

Fact of the matter is this, San Diego has had HUGE success with this.

QUOTE racelegal.com:
This exciting non-traditional approach of having off-duty police officers racing along side young drag race participants provides a unique opportunity for interaction and relationship building. This setting gives both the police officers and the young participants a forum to learn from one another what potentially can make a difference for both groups within our community.

another quote:
During 2002 San Diego suffered the devastation of 16 fatalities and 31 serious injuries as a direct result of illegal street racing activity. When these 2002 data were converted to a combined mortality/morbidity incidence rate, we were faced with the fact that for every 1,000 young people who choose to illegal street race in our community, 49 were either killed or seriously injured. A rate of that magnitude was properly defined as epidemic in nature.

The RaceLegal.com program was formed in 1998 by Dr. Stephen J. Bender, Professor of Epidemiology/Biostatistics in San Diego State University's Graduate School of Public Health. Via a grant from the California Office of Traffic Safety, a comprehensive grass root community based coalition entitled "Closing the Loop" was initiated. This coalition involved city/county government, law enforcement (Drag Net), Bureau of Automotive Repair (BAR), Superior Court, City Attorney, District Attorney, county probation as well as the safer and sanctioned RaceLegal.com track alternative to illegal street racing.

The results are impressive. Year 2003 data show a 99% reduction in organized illegal street racing activity in San Diego and a 79% improvement in illegal street racing involved crash mortality/morbidity. Year 2004 produced a 55% improvement in illegal street raicing crash involved death and injury. Year 2005 has produced a remarkable 94 % improvement in illegal street racing related mortality/morbidity when compared to the baseline year of 2002. Turnaround of this magnitude in the appropriate direction is impressive and a direct result of a community joining shoulder-to-shoulder and simply saying "enough is enough." The "Closing the Loop" approach to intervention quickly made San Diego a poor choice for illegal street racing activity.

If I could provide the funding would you agree that this might work? I only ask cause your opinion is highly valued. Even if its one life... was it worth it?


----------

